# Congrats to All the Winners at SmokingMeatForums.com



## TulsaJeff (Jul 4, 2005)

Saturday, July 2 at around 9:00 PM this awesome forum was launched after having reached more than 350 members in the Yahoo group in less than a year.

The time was right... the subject was hot and the members were in high anticipation.

As part of the kickoff of the new forum, I gave away 5 door prizes for the first 5 registered members

The grand prize winner was member Wynn_Richards who won my famous and delicious "Jeff's Naked Rib Rub" recipe and also my "Goodness Gracious Sakes Alive Barbecue Sauce" Recipe.

The next 4 prizes for being first to register in the forum went to the following members:

arzig1
jbakerii
jnkyddog
SundaySmoker

All of these members won a copy one of my recipes.. either the Rib Rub or the Barbecue Sauce.. their choice.

My hat goes off to all you who won and as far as I am concerned, if you are a member of this forum then you are a winner!

You have the upper hand on all things pertaining to smoking meat due to the enormous amount of knowledge and talent that congregates in this forum.

Once again welcome to the forum and congratulations to all of the winners!


----------

